# Throwing up after long walks!!



## otabbate (Apr 27, 2013)

My german shepherd is 8 years old, and in great condition. He was just neutered 3 months ago. About a month ago, after a walk he threw up his food when we got home. Then a week later he threw up again after a walk. Then, today, he threw up his food again after a very long walk. He also got into the garbage today, and ate several used tampons. This has happened before though, and he was fine. I'm not sure if I should be worried or not or if I should take him to the vet.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!

Are you walking him just after a meal? GSDs are very prone to Bloat, which has been attributed to exercise after a meal among other things. You really shouldn't walk him for at least 30 minutes after eating. I give my pup at least an hour if not longer after eating, then he doesn't get any food for at least 30 minutes after coming in and he gets a few "sips" of water, then he's allowed to drink whatever he wants after a 20 minute cool down.

How are his bowels? Is he peeing/pooping normally?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Tampons can cause a blockage. IF he is throwing up undigested food I would be concerned about that. He needs to throw those back up because they will expand in his digestive tract. Keep a very close eye on him and if he continues to throw up, becomes lethargic or is acting strange then you should take him to the e-vet immediately.


----------



## Mr.Nose (Apr 27, 2013)

Cooling off is more important than warming up, when working out. Cooling off, is not just sitting idle, it means "winding down the level of work out". After running and playing, the dog of advanced years should be walked, then allowed to rest. And only then fed. Otherwise you run the risk of bloat.

And yes, if the dog is very thirsty after a walk, dont let it immediately go and gulp down water. Give him a little at first, just to wet his mouth and throat. And after he has rested, give him more. 

Needless to say, *food should be delayed for about an hour before and after any work out. *

Tampons can block his gastric canal. Induce vomiting by feeding "hyrdogen peroxide" (Must be fresh, not past expiry date). The tampons should come out, if fed on time. you cannot ignore it. 

*Take him to the vet if tampons have not been expelled from the body.* And stop leaving the garbage lid open. 

Good luck.


----------



## otabbate (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone, he just did it again tonight unfortunately, no tampons this time! However I did notice him drinking a lot of water after the walk, so I am going to start restricting water. Thank you!


----------



## Brown suga (May 25, 2020)

Today I walked my dog and he threw up twice I let him rest and drink some water before I left. This has happened before and I Never know what's wrong can someone help me out and what I should do?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Brown suga said:


> Today I walked my dog and he threw up twice I let him rest and drink some water before I left. This has happened before and I Never know what's wrong can someone help me out and what I should do?


This thread is from 2013, so it's not likely you'll get a response!

If he continues to have problems, or if you have other questions, it's best to create a new thread of your own!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'll just add tot his old thread, you should be feeding your GSD on an elevated platform of some sort, even their bowls on a step or stool to help avoid bloat.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

vet check. my little mix breed started eating grass and vomiting during walks when she began to have liver problems.


----------

